# Killik Camo Pants 32 by 32 BRAND NEW



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/62069253

4 Pairs never been worn.
Follow the link to see the prices and call my number from ad, as I don't get on here much anymore. Thank you


----------

